# Which is the top 5 landscape Countries?



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

USA-China--The two grandest landscapes in the world...no bias, no bullshit.

in no order--
Australia
Brazil
Canada
Greece
Turkey
Argentina


----------



## Saigonese (Dec 31, 2004)

Vietnam is certainly has very diverse landscapes for a country with a land area of 330,000 square kms.

It is divided into 3 regions:

North:
steep forest mountains, misty valleys, snowy mountains peaks, poetic limestone islands (Ha Long bay), many beautiful caves and the Red river delta

Central:
Annamite range, Perfume river, sand dunes and beautiful beaches

South:
Mekong river delta, national parks, beaches and awesome lush green rice paddies.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

I think we should leave out the big ones like USA, China, Russia, as they would win anyway because of their sheer size. 

My votes go to:
Chile
New Zealand
Norway


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

France
New Zealand
Chile
Switzerland
USA

Countries I've been
Switzerland
Austria
Italy
Croatia
and France


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

1(china
2(us
3(canada
4(brazil
5(russia


----------



## Messe Turm (Apr 29, 2005)

Canada
New Zealand
Russia
Argentina
Iceland (WOW)


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

i consider it by continents:

asia
n.america
europe
africa
s.america
oceania
antarctica


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

Switzerland , Austria, Croatia, Canada, Italy, France, Finland


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Ireland
Italy
New Zealand
Argentina
Australia


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> oh bullshite. Neon lights? Ive been to Grand Canyon and there isnt a neon light until Las Vegas...which is hours away.
> 
> 
> show me these lights if you will.



If you read it properly I was talking about Niagara Falls :sleepy:


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

I am amazed that so little people mention one of the most beautiful countries in the world: Turkey...


----------

